# Just discovered the OpenG tuning!



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Friday night I was listen to Bob Log III the orchestra man and I decide to noodling with the open tuning and slide! Never use that before.

With my fingers only and can do some cool blues lick, with a slide it's another stroy, getting use to it! I'll have to find a smaller slide for my pinky, this one is way too big!

Just wanna share!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I decided to spend more time on slide about a year and a half ago (Still don't play it as much as regular--but more than I used to) I tried a variety of open tunings, and open G came the most naturally to me--lots of cool things you can do with it.
ANd three strings are the same, so you can use parts of chord forms you already know.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Open E is fun too, give it a try. Dust my Broom is in open E.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I actualy use the Open G more with my fingers than with a slide!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> I actualy use the Open G more with my fingers than with a slide!


I've done both--and just was earlier today, while I supposed to be organizing some other stuff.

I'm getting more used to open G and figuring out stuff.


----------

